# Awesome Bluefish



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I tried this last night w/ the blues from AI this weekend. Soaked em' in milk overnight to pull the blood out first. Me and the wife both loved em', didn't taste gamey at all. Would probably work well with any fish or even chicken. I know broiled mayo sounds weird but it actually holds up well and forms a sort of soft crust.

BROILED BLUEFISH FILLETS WITH FENNEL MAYONNAISE

two 8-ounce skinless bluefish or mackerel fillets

For fennel mayonnaise:
1 teaspoon fennel seeds
1 large garlic clove
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1/2 tablespoon fresh lemon juice


Preheat broiler and oil a shallow baking pan large enough to hold fillets in one layer.
Make fennel mayonnaise:

In a dry small skillet toast fennel seeds over moderate heat, stirring, until fragrant. Mince fennel seeds and garlic with salt and in a small bowl stir together with mayonnaise, lemon juice, and pepper to taste.

Arrange fillets in pan and spread fennel mayonnaise evenly over tops. Broil fillets 3 inches from heat until just cooked through, about 7 minutes.

Serves 2.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Epicurious huh ? This is what I do for my blues as well.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Anthony said:


> Epicurious huh ? This is what I do for my blues as well.


yup ya got me, between that and allrecipes get some great ideas.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds good....*

I haven't really found a blue recipe that I like but this sounds good. I've heard that fennel can be over bearing. How is it in this recipe?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*me and the wife both dig it.*

use as little or as much fennel as you want. I added in a little chopped garlic too. mmmmmm


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks Otter.*

I smoked my blues on the grill after bleeding, and soaking in salt water and then marinating in Vinagrette salad dressing. Had a nice smokey flavor. Will have to try the broiling with mayo next time.

Jeff


----------



## Gearhead (Nov 13, 2013)

All of them sound good I will have to try it , We always just smeared Dukes mayo all over the Bluefish fillets and wrapped in foil . Really Good but has to be regular Dukes brand.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so I have that big blue that BigRig caught but I didnt fillet it I kept it whole. any suggestions on cooking it on the grill? I found a spicy Indian curry recipe I can use but would love to hear some more ideas, as far as smoking, do they have to be skinless? I already scaled the fish


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I will give away my secret that aint a secret.

The second I catch a blue I cut off the tail and toss it in a cooler full of water and let him swim til it bleeds out, the second it goes belly up I gut it and toss on ice,,, now you can cook the smaller blues anyway ya like but for them monsters that no one likes my wife does this little trick. She has a pan with a raised center she lays the fish on while it sits in the oven for just a few min.s till the oils and blood if any remains bakes out of it, then put in a reg deep dish and toss in the taters, onions and cover in bacon and cook till done. Normally the only thing left at my house is good memories and bones,,, but now call me strange but I like the taste of fish.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

surfmom said:


> so I have that big blue that BigRig caught but I didnt fillet it I kept it whole. any suggestions on cooking it on the grill? I found a spicy Indian curry recipe I can use but would love to hear some more ideas, as far as smoking, do they have to be skinless? I already scaled the fish


Have you eaten frozen blues before? They do not work for me. BigRig caught that blue a few weeks back, right?
You can smoke them skin off or on. I have skinned them and cooked them on the grill with great results. I would use foil for skinless on the grill.

ETF


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> The second I catch a blue I cut off the tail and toss it in a cooler full of water and let him swim til it bleeds out, the second it goes belly up I gut it and toss on ice,,,


Do the same thing.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Frozen blues are bait or fish cakes......


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay weellll.. i have started to defrost mr blue after being in my deep freezer.. so far flesh is firm except on the edges its abit soft....will give ya all an update after we cook him on the grill tomorrow..He will have a good curry baste


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> I haven't really found a blue recipe that I like


I hear that so much, but I just can't believe it.

We like to have "red and blue" nights. I pull the artery out of their necks when I catch them, and let them bleed. When I get home, I put them in ice water in the fridge for 24 hours. Then, I cut them into 1" cubes. The "red and blue" comes from the fact that we usually mix bluefish cubes with redfish cubes. After I pat them dry, I like to dunk them in a nice thick batter, and fry them in beef fat. (which, contrary to popular belief, is NOT unhealthy)

If you had bluefish at our house, and said you didn't like it, I'd tell you that you just don't like fish, period. Even my kids prefer the blues to the reds when cooked that way...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know what ya all be talking about, that Blue was awesome! yes the flesh had started to go soft on the edges and in the middle but it still tasted great!. I marinated it in a yogurt, curry pickled mango mix. grilled it on the charcoal and then filled the cavity with some more pickled mango.. It had enough of its own flavor and melded with the spices wonderfully! and the crisp skin tasted like crisp salmon skin!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I will def try Otters recipe next time!!!!


----------

